# Please tell me this is not a Hermie!



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

This my first grow, indoor hydro.

The plants are 5 weeks into 12/12

I need some expert eyes to take a look.

Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

I do not see anything ....even without my glasses


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think those are calyxes you are seeing.


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

That was what I was hoping for. Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

you will either get yellow bananas or balls if it hermies


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks, I have been searching for a good pic one. If anyone has a pic of a Hermie please post it.

Thanks!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

did you check our resource section?


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I did. Just saw one pic.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=142391&postcount=4


----------



## Irish (Mar 3, 2010)

what exactly is it you think you see that says herm? i would like to see a pic of this entire plant, because i see something that i may be wrong, but wont know til i see the whole thing. this is premature w/o seeing entire plant, but it looks like your plant may be trying to reveg. you sure theres no light leaks?


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

PCDUCK, I saw that pic. Are the little yellowish things the bannana's you were talking about?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

yes


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

I see nothing to worry about either....is that a Hvy Sativa? Looks like it...


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Dank, I'm pretty sure there are no light leaks. I have the plants in a bathroom in my guest house which I don't use this time of the year. I even put tape over anything that  has an indicator light. Timers, electric heater. 
The plants are over 5' Jamaican sativa hybrid. lights are on from 7am till 7pm.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a descent pic of one....


----------



## v35b (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks HL, Thats what I was looking for!

I'll be posting more pics soon in my grow journal.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

Dank Don said:
			
		

> what exactly is it you think you see that says herm? i would like to see a pic of this entire plant, because i see something that i may be wrong, but wont know til i see the whole thing. this is premature w/o seeing entire plant, but it looks like your plant may be trying to reveg. you sure theres no light leaks?


 
I agree with you Don.  I don't see Hermie stuff, however, the only time I have seen leaves do that is when I revegged plants.  Is there a night light or something in that bathroom, or a streetlight or porchlight shining in window?  Good luck.


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey Erwin, My grow room is on the second floor and the only window is a skylight, and I have covered that up.

There are no street lights. The plants are tall and getting close to the HPS, could that cause the problem? Doesn't feel that hot when I put my hand there.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

v35b said:
			
		

> Hey Erwin, My grow room is on the second floor and the only window is a skylight, and I have covered that up.
> 
> There are no street lights. The plants are tall and getting close to the HPS, could that cause the problem? Doesn't feel that hot when I put my hand there.


 
Hi v35b.  If you are certain, then I wouldn't worry too much.  I just wanted to throw a few ideas that you could have possibly overlooked.  I'm by no means an expert, it is just my experience that the only time I've seen leaves like that is when I purposely revegged a plant, or when I took a clone from a flowering plant and put it into veg.  I looked at my Marijuana Bible by Jorge Cervantes, and the pics of revegged plants look just like that.  There could be other reasons for leaves to look that way that I'm just not aware of.  Good looking plants otherwise!


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you talking about the leaves turning under?


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes.  Thats part of it.  I'm gonna try to take a pic of the page from the book with my hd camera, give me a few minutes.


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2010)

ye great! thanks.


----------



## erwinsweeney (Mar 4, 2010)

OK.  I found 3 pics that I think are somewhat similiar to yours.  The first two were cause by reveg, and the 3rd was a slight overdose of nutrients to a sensitive sative.  I took these pics from Jorge Cervantes Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible, just for reference.  The captions say Pic #1-Rejuvenated plants take from a month to six weeks to develop new vegetative growth. Pic#2-This female received 18 hours of light daily.  A mistake made it receive 12/12 day/night schedule for 3 days, which induced flowering.  The grower put it back on an 18/6 day/night photoperiod.  The plant took 6 weeks to resume normal vegetative growth.  The light stress also caused the leaves to grow in circles. Pic #3-This Haze plant is "hypersensitive" to fetilizer.  Leaves curl when given slight overdose.

Maybe it looks more like a slight overdose like pic #3.  Just thought I'd share the pics from book with ya anyways.


----------



## v35b (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks erwin for all your help..I have been pushing up the nutes, and they are a Sativa..Ill just add H2O when I need more in the tank.


----------



## money man (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't even see any balls mate


----------

